

Effective root cause analysis techniques - gojko
http://gojko.net/2010/05/26/effective-root-cause-analysis-techniques/

======
JoeAltmaier
Real root cause: you were born. Really, I don't care to spend even more time
rehashing bugs. The bug cost enough already. Move on.

~~~
tbrownaw
But then you can't improve your process to produce less bugs and other
problems, because you never bother to figure out which parts are causing the
problems.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
The programmer was causing the problems

~~~
tbrownaw
So is it because they're just careless, because they're working with an
abstraction model they're unfamiliar with, because they don't know the
necessary math, because they never really grasped formal logic and causality,
because they've been given 1 hour to do a 5 hour job, etc, etc. These would
not all give the same way to reduce future problems (fire them, wait a couple
weeks or give them some training, fire the manager, move their desk from the
entrance hallway to a distraction-free office, ...).

